# Orbea Mitis 2 build - yowza chainstays



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Howdy all, I've got a growing fondness for Orbea - they ooze so much of the Euro style, yet fly under the radar compared to Colnago, Pinarello and the rest. Some great deals on Ebay as well. Here's a 2005 Mitis 2 I just built up for a friend. A parts bin bike, with new Tiagra 9 shifters. Hair under 19 pounds.

Cannot believe the chainstays tho' - about 2mm of clearance with a 23c tire! You pretty much have to disassemble the rear skewer to get the wheel off, otherwise its like wrestling with Mechagodzilla.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Beautiful bike, that pic belongs on a calendar somewhere. I think Orbea's new paint schemes look cheap compared to these older ones. Does anyone make a Frt. Der. that is thinner? Looks like if you picked up a rock it would do some damage! How is the ride?


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Thanks much - it did turn out perdy! This is a gen-you-whine Shimano braze-on adapter, there may be a thinner clamp out there but only by a fraction of a millimeter. Its a tight fit, fer sher.


----------

